# Real Estate



## johnhayson

Real Estate is a very big industry where you can invest your money for profit,but it is very risky also.


----------



## dianadenson12

Yes it is but there are some people who manage to become successful in real state. I think the secret is be more POSITIVE and always TRUST God and be CONFIDENT.


----------



## murariu_adrian

Good point of view. 
The attitude is the most important no matter what business.


----------



## dianadenson12

Thank you! That is right it is the attitude that makes a person successful no matter what business you have even if it is a small business. You must also be good in decision making.


----------



## Editor

Do your research, don't put all of your eggs in one basket and be your own person - make your own decisions after taking professional advice.

Interest rates are low, there is a shortage of housing stock and the Australian economy is still growing. How long this will last nobody knows but there is no doubt this will assist the property market - at least in the short term.


----------



## amyjohn

Hi, I think that we can succeed in any business if we believe in our projects and have a keen eye on current market strategy for current updates and new ideas coming in the way. Real estate is a booming industry and there is always a risk in business but only those who face these problems and make their way will get success further.

Machining | CNC Mill


----------



## Editor

Remember what the famous investor Lord Rothschild said:-

*"The reason I am so rich is because I always sold too soon"*

There is a lot of sense in this approach.


----------



## consensual

l was once almost got into a unknown journey to buy a house and land package from local developer at Melbourne in thinking it is the best available/affordable deal but eventually pulled out after finding out some facts about the real estate and housing market in Australia. 
A local new friend of mine showed me a shocking statistic which changed my plan to do so. Apparently, the are many old and new property being in and out from the property market locally which also being translated as demand probably this is how the property business is working. There are thousands of property in such situation. Another local new friend of the property valuation profession comments that most new H&L will devalue after the first transaction which will 'reflect' its real demand.
Sydney is a property bubble state where the most businesses investment visa is granted and most jobs are created but not sure the jobs are newly created or people switch jobs and my take is barely job switching. Many super rich business people willing to take in millions of dollars as government bond and purchase 700k AUD of apartment as condition for their businesses visa to convert to PR visa after that these rich people can move to any state within the countries. No wonder even the rental of a single room apartment rental was unbelievable high in Sydney.


----------



## Enoch65

What business you think has not the risk of loss, I think if you are sincere with your work and do it honestly and legally than you can get positive results. Real estate is very famous business now a days.


----------



## murariu_adrian

i know businesses that are risk free.


----------



## Burrows

*Re: Real estate risky*

You are right, but risk is inevitable in everything we do. There are ways to anticipate risks and reduce them.
To that end, property investors educate themselves before taking the plunge. Identifying an economically sustainable area, with major economic drivers and a high probability of significant capital gains, can substantially reduce the risks.
The good thing about real estate is that the demand for housing will never disappear. It's true that prices fluctuate, but the market is very dynamic. Due to economic factors, home values might rise or they might drop. Things are not linear, what matters is that you act when the timing is right to buy.

Cheers,

Emil
Sunbuild Invest


----------

